
SignalFx launches, promises Facebook-caliber systems monitoring off the shelf - prostoalex
http://pando.com/2015/03/12/signalfx-exits-stealth-with-28-5m-in-backing-promises-facebook-caliber-systems-monitoring-off-the-shelf/
======
ghshephard
Ben's accompanying post is pretty good too:

[http://www.bhorowitz.com/the_past_and_future_of_systems_mana...](http://www.bhorowitz.com/the_past_and_future_of_systems_management)

------
sandstrom
Looks neat!

I like the AWS integration. Cloud Watch et. al. [AWS stats] are comprehensive,
but with a pretty bad UI. It also make sense to extract into a dashboard that
can aggregate from many sources.

Also noticed support for Elastic Search and a few other well known suspects.
Hopefully there will be more!

